# Rental Resources in Ensenada



## andi_correa

Ensenada it is! 

I've done enough research to know that I want to start my Mexican relocation in Ensenada. It will be the best location for me right now for a variety of factors. 

Now I just need to find a place to live. I've checked Craigslist but know that there are a TON of other options (plus I didn't feel like what I saw on CL were the most...um...reputable locations/people). Every time I attempt to Google rentals, all I come up with are vacation rentals. I'm sure there is something simple that I am missing :confused2: but being new to this, I am seeking your advice. Any suggestions on ways/websites/etc. to find a home in Ensenada. 

Thank you!
~andi~


----------



## makaloco

The simple thing you're missing is that for much of Mexico, vacation rentals are mostly what you'll see as long as you're looking online. Although you could get lucky, your best bet is to give up on finding a place that way and spend some time looking IN Ensenada. That will also give you a feel for the city's different neighborhoods and the type of homes or apartments available in each one.


----------



## andi_correa

makaloco - 

Thanks for the advice. 

However, given my timing, circumstances, etc. I cannot make multiple trips down to Ensenada to look for a place. I need to have something somewhat lined up when I head in that direction. 

No, I will not be going down there blindly on my first trip with all my stuff in tow, hoping to find a place to move into right away. What I was hoping to do was line up a few places to look at, take a trip down there, check them (& the neighborhoods out) and make a decision. 

If I had all the time & money in the world, I'd do it the way you suggested. But that is not my reality at this time. This is why I am reaching out to all you lovely people here on ExpatForum, hoping someone has some insight or suggestions (other than come down and find a place). 

Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## buzzbar

Hi..... You asked for ways and websites to find accommodation – the previous poster has given the way, but a few websites are:

Ensenada Hoy

Ensenada.net

Bakers Realty 

Baja Rentals

Good luck…


----------



## terrybahena

I sent you a private message with some info I think will help you.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I suspect that you are searching in English. If you search in Spanish, you can find all sorts of places for rent; houses or apartments. Search “Departamentos y casas en renta en Ensenada, Mexico“.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> I suspect that you are searching in English. If you search in Spanish, you can find all sorts of places for rent; houses or apartments. Search “Departamentos y casas en renta en Ensenada, Mexico“.


Excellent, common-sense advice, RV. Even though you had to leave Mexico, thanks so much for continuing to participate on this forum.


----------



## andi_correa

Thanks everyone for all the good info. I appreciate your help in getting me off on the right foot when it comes to searching for my new home. 

RVGRINGO - yes, I'm searching in English as my Spanish is still growing, lol. I'll try your suggestion and get help translating what I don't understand.

BuzzBar - I actually already found Bakers Baja Realty. Do you have any experience with them? The one piece of advice I was given by someone was to beware of scammers that ask for deposit when you haven't even seen the property; which is exactly what they did. When I reached out to them explaining that I was looking to move sometime in the next couple of months and they instantly asked me to send them a deposit. Plus the majority of the pictures they posted all had the disclaimer "these were taken before everything was painted but it's all nice now." That just seems like a bad business decision to me. Maybe this is how things are handled in Mexico?? I will check out all the sites. Thanks!
~andi~


----------



## RVGRINGO

I also suggest that you print a map of Ensenada and try to locate the listings that you find in order to get a feel for neighborhoods you might like; or not like. You can also use Google Earth to explore the listings if an address is given; street view reveals a lot.
Make a list of places that might interest you, along with phone numbers, then make contact when you get there. Since you do not yet speak Spanish, you may need a friend who can assist you in Ensenada.
Any listings that you find by searching in English will be the more expensive ones, for sure.


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> I also suggest that you print a map of Ensenada and try to locate the listings that you find in order to get a feel for neighborhoods you might like; or not like. You can also use Google Earth to explore the listings if an address is given; street view reveals a lot.
> Make a list of places that might interest you, along with phone numbers, then make contact when you get there. Since you do not yet speak Spanish, you may need a friend who can assist you in Ensenada.
> Any listings that you find by searching in English will be the more expensive ones, for sure.


In fact, any listings you find on the internet will be more expensive. But if you have to find a place before you get there, you may just have to pay a premium for the first year.

One way, I know this is that I have helped Mexican friends advertise on the web, principally Craigslist. We always jack up the price over what they have been getting. The other way I know this is that I paid too much when I first got here.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> In fact, any listings you find on the internet will be more expensive. But if you have to find a place before you get there, you may just have to pay a premium for the first year.
> 
> One way, I know this is that I have helped Mexican friends advertise on the web, principally Craigslist. We always jack up the price over what they have been getting. The other way I know this is that I paid too much when I first got here.



So you helped your Mexican friends take advantage of naïve newcomers to Mexico? Not very nice, TG, I must say.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> So you helped your Mexican friends take advantage of naïve newcomers to Mexico? Not very nice, TG, I must say.


As far as I know, none of the three people with ads on Craigslist found a tenant that way, so I haven't taken advantage of any "naive newcomers" yet. I am trying though. :evil:


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> As far as I know, none of the three people with ads on Craigslist found a tenant that way, so I haven't taken advantage of any "naive newcomers" yet. I am trying though. :evil:


Maybe your friends should lower their asking prices. 

Will, I am schocked that you would try to take advantage of newbie expats - I've always thought you were such a nice guy!


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe your friends should lower their asking prices.
> 
> Will, I am schocked that you would try to take advantage of newbie expats - I've always thought you were such a nice guy!


How would you feel if you were not trying to get the best deal you could for your friends. Should my sympathies be with friends of mine who are struggling to make a living or with some strangers renting on the internet that don't know enough to investigate before renting.

PS When I moved here, I was charged $4000/mo for a studio that should have rented for $2500/mo. The markups we have included in Craigslist are more like 5% or 10%, e.g. $4300 for a 2 bedroom apartment that a local might get for $4000.


----------



## andi_correa

WOW...I'm not only shocked that you would admit to trying to take advantage of someone but that you seem to justify it by saying they are naive for not doing their research first. You have no idea if they have or not. Have you ever considered the possibility that there may be extenuating circumstances that could prevent someone from being able to make multiple trips back and forth before relocating? Doesn't sound like it. Taking advantage of anyone is wrong. I'm glad your friends didn't find renters that way. Despicable. 

I'm very disappointed. After first enjoying this forum, you have singlehandedly ruined it. 
I will be deleting my account.


----------



## buzzbar

Chill...plenty of great advice here from helpful people.


----------



## TundraGreen

andi_correa said:


> WOW...I'm not only shocked that you would admit to trying to take advantage of someone but that you seem to justify it by saying they are naive for not doing their research first. You have no idea if they have or not. Have you ever considered the possibility that there may be extenuating circumstances that could prevent someone from being able to make multiple trips back and forth before relocating? Doesn't sound like it. Taking advantage of anyone is wrong. I'm glad your friends didn't find renters that way. Despicable.
> 
> I'm very disappointed. After first enjoying this forum, you have singlehandedly ruined it.
> I will be deleting my account.


I am sorry I disappointed you. I put a longer response in your other thread. I won't repeat it here. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6280225-post5.html


----------



## terrybahena

TG, I think maybe she misunderstood your comments and then didn't notice the kidding that went on afterwards. I had already been messaging with her and so explained how everything seems to be negotiable here, like a price listed online- like CL, may be in the end be less, etc.
Anyway I don't know if she'll come back, but she was a nice woman who I wished buena suerte.


----------



## Isla Verde

terrybahena said:


> TG, I think maybe she misunderstood your comments and then didn't notice the kidding that went on afterwards. I had already been messaging with her and so explained how everything seems to be negotiable here, like a price listed online- like CL, may be in the end be less, etc.
> Anyway I don't know if she'll come back, but she was a nice woman who I wished buena suerte.


It was nice of you to get in touch with her, terry. I wonder if pre-moving jitters had something to do with her angry response to TG's initial post on this subject.


----------

